# PE prerequisites



## amechpmp (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello, thanks for having this board,

* What states doesn't require the EIT certificate as a prerequisite to taking the PE Exam?

* Also, regarding the experience requirements for PE, does it have to be under supervision of licensed PE's?, if the experience was aquired outside the US, does it count towards that?

I understand the answers are primarily with the state boards, there are 50 of them so I thought there could be some ease here .

Thankk you fellows, really appreciate any help.


----------



## navyasw02 (Dec 3, 2010)

amechpmp said:


> Hello, thanks for having this board,
> * What states doesn't require the EIT certificate as a prerequisite to taking the PE Exam?
> 
> * Also, regarding the experience requirements for PE, does it have to be under supervision of licensed PE's?, if the experience was aquired outside the US, does it count towards that?
> ...


Dont know about your first question, but I know California doesn't require the experience to be signed off by a PE if (and only if) you work for the government.


----------



## maryannette (Dec 3, 2010)

NC allows taking PE exam with 20 years of progressive engineering experience validated by supervisors/coworker/HR, etc, whether it was under a PE or not. When you do this, you do not have to have college degree or EIT. You do have to have 2 PE's give professional references, though.


----------



## Peele1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Nearly all states allow you to take without an EIT/FE (or the degree) with additional experience.

If you have all of the requirements but the EIT/FE, then I suggest that you take that first. It makes the application for the PE much smoother.

In VA the experience doesn't need to be under a PE, but you do need 3 PE references.

BTW, There are at least 53 "states", including DC, Guam and Puerto Rico, just to make your challenge more fun.

The application deadline for the April PE test has passed in VA.


----------



## NEED2009 (Dec 6, 2010)

each states guideline is different where having EIT and enough working experience are majority of requirement prior taking PE.


----------



## Rob in TN (Dec 15, 2010)

For the first 2 years of my 4 year internship I worked for an aerospace company which did not have any PEs on staff. I was told by the board I would not be able to count this experience to my PE; however I wrote them a letter indicated my responsibilities and they let me take the exam. The board wants you to take the test. If you explain your situation to them they might just be willing to let you sit for the test.


----------



## oilfieldsteve (Dec 15, 2010)

Texas grants a waiver to the EIT requirement w/ 8 years of engineering experience instead of 4, and 5 PE references instead of the normal 3, plus an engineering degree from an ABET school. you have to attach a letter requesting the waiver as well. i did this and rec'd the waiver this year to take the PE exam in petroleum.


----------

